# Some advice needed, bug has bitten me very badly !



## Rotten_Bunny (23/10/14)

So i have spotted what i think would be a good deal as well as a very good idea, so now i would like to run it past the veterans.

Seeing as how i am loving (nay worshiping) my evod, i would like to up it a bit and drop on a protank 2. Would this be wise or is this just madness and the ravings of a lunatic setting in ?

Vape the Planet


----------



## Alex (23/10/14)

I would just throw in the towel and get a Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> So i have spotted what i think would be a good deal as well as a very good idea, so now i would like to run it past the veterans.
> 
> Seeing as how i am loving (nay worshiping) my evod, i would like to up it a bit and drop on a protank 2. Would this be wise or is this just madness and the ravings of a lunatic setting in ?
> 
> Vape the Planet


Of all the protanks, the protank 2 has probably the worst reputation. Not an improvement on your Evod imho. What battery or batteries do you use?


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Alex said:


> I would just throw in the towel and get a Reo



Yeah I second that. Just skip everything and go right to where u will end up. Reo bug is calling. 

Plus will save all the in between expense to work up to the reo 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

*edited out not great advice*

A variable voltage battery would take your experience to the next level.

I went the 'buy a nice tank' route from my EVOD. Using the EVOD batteries.

Knowing what I do now, I would say bigger vv battery first, then a better tank.

At the end of the day, a EVOD tank and a vv battery will bring more joy than a EVOD battery and good tank IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> Of all the protanks, the protank 2 has probably the worst reputation. Not an improvement on your Evod imho.



Really! Didn't know that. I was planning on getting one as a spare tank, because I can rebuild the coils.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Really! Didn't know that. I was planning on getting one as a spare tank, because I can rebuild the coils.



The rebuild coils don't actually last all that long. It's not really intended for that purpose 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Really! Didn't know that. I was planning on getting one as a spare tank, because I can rebuild the coils.


For rebuilding coils the guys in the know will tell you the Mini Protank2 (much better than the Protank2) or the Evod is easiest for rebuilding. Protank2s, if I remember correctly, had some problems - leaking, bases did not last long, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

I'll just keep the MPT3. Its just I need to fill the thing all damn day long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'll just keep the MPT3. Its just I need to fill the thing all damn day long.


HRH's favourite. Of course I have the duty to clean, maintain, fill. Yes, a lot of filling. Tip - stick a pipe cleaner through from the drip tip hole ending at the threads of the coil unit. Now fill up to the start of the coil unit threads, Push the pipe cleaner in with the coil unit chimney, fasten the coil unit and quickly take out the pipe cleaner. Now it is properly filled.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

lol... Nice


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (23/10/14)

Thanks for the advice guys.... Im gonna be looking at me options

Vape the Planet


----------



## 360twin (23/10/14)

@Rotten_Bunny Definitely go for a VV battery first - Kanger's coils are notorious for inconsistency, using a standard 3.7V battery limits your available wattage to whatever the coils resistance may be. Using a VV battery gives you the ability to adjust the output to suit the coil resistance - you are therefore not reliant on using coils of a particular value.

I have an eVod VV battery that has been in daily use since January this year, and is still working as well as it first did (still drains a 1.5ml mPT3 before needing recharging). My Vision Spinner is only about 6 months old, and is the same. Due to current pricing, a 1300mAh Spinner is probably the best value at R300, but you can get a Spinner 2 for R350 if you look around - it will last longer, but also take longer to recharge.

I still use my standard eVod batteries with 1.5 ohm coils in my mPT3 tanks, but only use the eVod tanks for juice sampling. Being a bit pedantic, I'm concerned about what noxious substances may be emitted from plastic tanks when heated by chain-vaping, which I do a lot. There's no such issue with glass.


----------

